# Smoked thighs



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

I have had these merinating for 2 days.  Thought I would get them on yesterday but the butts came first.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2007)

Go Bill, Go!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 19, 2007)

They ain't gonna rise from the dead and take themselves to the grill...quit making them suffer and grill the poor things....lol


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

they are on.  had to get the jerkey off first.  the directions for the jerkey is to cook at 150 then 200.  way to low for chicken.  Got TOW up to 260 now and the chicken is on the top grate.  We have plans for dinner tonight so I am finishing the jerkey in the oven.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 19, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> they are on.  had to get the jerkey off first.  the directions for the jerkey is to cook at 150 then 200.  way to low for chicken.  Got TOW up to 260 now and the chicken is on the top grate.  We have plans for dinner tonight so *I am finishing the jerkey in the oven*.


  In other words, you couldn't keep your temps down??    [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":3ckkuinr]they are on.  had to get the jerkey off first.  the directions for the jerkey is to cook at 150 then 200.  way to low for chicken.  Got TOW up to 260 now and the chicken is on the top grate.  We have plans for dinner tonight so *I am finishing the jerkey in the oven*.


  In other words, you couldn't keep your temps down??    [smilie=a_chuckle.gif][/quote:3ckkuinr]

Nope, not at all.  kept a constant 200 at the dome, then took it up to 225 for a while.  These things are easy to run once you get behind the wheel.  Shoot Larry, even you can use one.  Doesnt that say alot?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 19, 2007)

You are one smoking fool...hope you don't finish the chicken in the oven :P


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> You are one smoking fool...hope you don't finish the chicken in the oven :P



Shoot, I may even foil them.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 19, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL!!!  Stick to your guns!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

I have to admit, this is one sweet pit.  smoked these for 2.5 hours and then cranked the heat up and finished them with some Jack Daniels sauce.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 19, 2007)

Again looks great


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2007)

Bill, you da man!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 19, 2007)

Yassir... Very nice!


----------



## john a (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks good enough to eat, send some my way.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 19, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I have to admit, this is one sweet pit.  smoked these for 2.5 hours and then cranked the heat up and finished them with some Jack Daniels sauce.



Looks like the WSM might make you into a good Pitmaster afterall!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":z7d2d35s]I have to admit, this is one sweet pit.  smoked these for 2.5 hours and then cranked the heat up and finished them with some Jack Daniels sauce.



Looks like the WSM might make you into a good Pitmaster afterall!!   [/quote:z7d2d35s]

 :damnfunny  [smilie=nonono.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 19, 2007)

Looking good man.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 19, 2007)

Chicken looks really good.  The WSM is alot less work than the offset.  I still like to tend the fire and do something on the offset when I have the time.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thighs looked great Bill!
What Cleglue said


----------

